# 1LLL set: Pure OLL



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2015)

Ben and I have been working on another 1LLL alg set. Pure OLL, Algs that flip edges and twist corners without affecting permutation of the last layer. I'm going to struggle to recognize a few of these in speedsolves, but the majority are super easy to recognize and fast.


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2015)

Another pure 4-flip alg I like: M' U2 M U2 M' U(') M U2 M' U2 M.
I also like F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' for Pi twist, but your alg is good too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> Another pure 4-flip alg I like: M' U2 M U2 M' U(') M U2 M' U2 M.
> I also like F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' for Pi twist, but your alg is good too.



I use the FB mirror of that pure Pi alg, a lot of the case that fall under different subsets are Ben's as it's his Dropbox page.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 27, 2015)

Alternate pure antisune: R2 U' (R' U R' U2')2 (R' U R' U' R2)


----------



## Abram Lookadoo (Jun 20, 2017)

you will also have to have pll algorithms that don't preserve orientation. can you provide them?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 20, 2017)

Abram Lookadoo said:


> you will also have to have pll algorithms that don't preserve orientation. can you provide them?


Those are 1LLL algs not PLL algs. I think you can find quite a few 1LLL algs in his sig.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 20, 2017)

Abram Lookadoo said:


> you will also have to have pll algorithms that don't preserve orientation. can you provide them?



The pure OLL algs are for when the pieces happen to already be permuted. There's no point forcing them to be permuted first, because permute-then-orient is objectively worse than orient-then-permute.

That said, you can get permute-ignoring-orientation algs here: http://www.ai.univ-paris8.fr/~bh/cube/solutions_p1.html


----------



## peculiargoldfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Dropbox machine broke


----------

